# smoked okra ... read about it here



## smoke freak (Aug 5, 2007)

Ok. I was makin my first batch of ABT and when I had wraped the last one, I had one single piece of bacon left. W hat to do with one piece of bacon? Reached into the fridge to grab a freshly picked okra. What have I got to lose, right? Well I didnt get the chance to try it but my wife and brother spli it and both insist that I make more next weekend. Just love it when people force me to smoke again. Also the ABTs were a smash hit. Just wonderin if any one has tried this before.


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 5, 2007)

I never had tried it but I love okra. You didn't stuff it or anything? It didn't turn out like boiled okra did it? (slippery & slimmy) How long did you smoke it for?


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 5, 2007)

OK guys, it's the first time I have been EXTREMETLY impressed with anything coming off that smoker yet. It was a burst of flavor that was unmatched to anything I have ever had. We grill okra alot, but this was WOW! Yes, it was a larger okra and did have some slime factor, but that doesn't bother me. Sorry if it does you because you will be misssing out on something great! He didn't stuff it, just wrapped it and smoked it for about an hour until the bacon was done enough. Also, the ABTs were the other thing that EXTREMELY impressed me. By the way, the other stuff he cooks isn't crap like this e-mail might suggest. He really does VERY well at everything he tries. Happy smokin'!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 5, 2007)

good to hear mrs.smokefreak.


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 5, 2007)

Well MRS. Smoke Freak you just sold me. There will deffinatly be okra in the smoker next time. I love ABT's too. I could just sit here watching TV popping them in my mouth. But then you always have that 1 REALLY HOT one that comes out of nowhere.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats the one that I look forward to. Should have actually called my self Pepper freak.


----------

